
We Are Nowhere Close to the Limits of Athletic Performance - brahmwg
http://m.nautil.us/issue/51/limits
======
BlackLotus89
Dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15052866](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15052866)

